# Apple lumber



## pauster (Apr 6, 2007)

Sounds odd, right, but I had a modern stepstool made of solid applewood in Germany by a master furnituremaker a while back. 

Anyway, I have a very hard time finding apple or plum lumber in the US - gorgeous if you can get it, green or dried. Any recommendations ? 

I can dry (if I have to), plane and thickness myself if needed.


----------



## kevinj (Apr 7, 2007)

pauster said:


> Sounds odd, right, but I had a modern stepstool made of solid applewood in Germany by a master furnituremaker a while back.
> 
> Anyway, I have a very hard time finding apple or plum lumber in the US - gorgeous if you can get it, green or dried. Any recommendations ?
> 
> I can dry (if I have to), plane and thickness myself if needed.



You can drive, if you have to ???
Lots of apple orchards being cleared for housing, not too far from me.
I use it for firewood myself. 
Smells good. 
Burns long too.


----------



## pauster (Apr 7, 2007)

kevinj said:


> You can drive, if you have to ???
> Lots of apple orchards being cleared for housing, not too far from me.
> I use it for firewood myself.
> Smells good.
> Burns long too.



pity that this is such a loooooong drive. Might be quicker if I planted some apple trees here on Long Island.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 7, 2007)

Plenty of apple orchards in upstate near Kinderhook and that area, no need to go too far.


----------



## pauster (Apr 7, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Plenty of apple orchards in upstate near Kinderhook and that area, no need to go too far.



sounds great - I'll check it out next time I am heading upstate ...

Thanks !


----------



## stonykill (Apr 7, 2007)

pauster said:


> sounds great - I'll check it out next time I am heading upstate ...
> 
> Thanks !




when you do, look me up, I live a few minutes from kinderhook. I have a few apples on my property. Might be time to prune or eliminate a few big ones.


----------



## woodshop (Apr 7, 2007)

Apple is a great wood to work in the shop once it's dry. Keep in mind though that it twists up like a pretzel when drying. When I get a hold of an apple log I generally slice it pretty thick, 8/4 or 12/4 and then let it dry. THEN jointer and planer and resaw to the thickness I want in the woodshop. If you slice apple 4/4 you will be lucky to get half inch out of it after cleaning it up S4S.


----------



## bookerdog (Apr 7, 2007)

woodshop said:


> Apple is a great wood to work in the shop once it's dry. Keep in mind though that it twists up like a pretzel when drying. When I get a hold of an apple log I generally slice it pretty thick, 8/4 or 12/4 and then let it dry. THEN jointer and planer and resaw to the thickness I want in the woodshop. If you slice apple 4/4 you will be lucky to get half inch out of it after cleaning it up S4S.



Yes apple wood twist when drying. I did some 4/4 with it and ended up with 3/8. It is a very beautiful wood though.


----------

